# Boxing and MMA



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJlVialHujs

tank sais it best


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

This dude just told me a boxer beats any wrestler in a fight. Let me tell you guys something, boxers are full of sh*t , a real wrestler that's tough like a mark schultz would make you cry even mike tyson, get out with that BS. These f'n idiots can't stop a middle schoolers double leg, once they get clinched by a real man they are finished, the greeks wrestled for a reason, mma fighters wrestle for a reason , this is a tough mans sport.


----------

